# Bolting Outboard on Transom



## Cubman (Feb 7, 2017)

I have a 30hp Johnson on a 1652 flat bottom. I finally got the motor height dialed in and now I need to bolt it down. The bolt holes in the transom bracket fall in a bad spot. Any ideas? Just drill them and make sure they are sealed good?


----------



## dearl (Feb 7, 2017)

Your right that is a bad spot. If you bolt it down there your only going to have the support of the riser taking the force of the weight plus thrust, I would consider using another set of risers in series with your current riser. This way you have plenty of meat back there and you could go up even higher if need be. I've installed these on a few boats with 90 hp jets and they are rock solid.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Feb 7, 2017)

It looks like the transom bracket was cut down on your motor, there should be multiple mounting holes on each side for the height adjustment. You may want to try and find a full transom mounting bracket before going any further. I know my old 40 hp Johnson had more mounting holes.

This is the bracket I was thinking it should be, but it looks like the smaller motors have less mounting options.
Ebay auction https://www.ebay.com/itm/JOHNSON-EVINRUDE-STERN-TRANSOM-BRACKET-BOLT-333622-333624-40-45-48-50-55-hp-C033-/252555293877?hash=item3acd77f4b5:g:sKAAAOSwmLlX5tcn&vxp=mtr


----------



## rotus623 (Feb 7, 2017)

JL8Jeff said:


> It looks like the transom bracket was cut down on your motor, there should be multiple mounting holes on each side for the height adjustment. You may want to try and find a full transom mounting bracket before going any further. I know my old 40 hp Johnson had more mounting holes.
> 
> This is the bracket I was thinking it should be, but it looks like the smaller motors have less mounting options.
> Ebay auction https://www.ebay.com/itm/JOHNSON-EVINRUDE-STERN-TRANSOM-BRACKET-BOLT-333622-333624-40-45-48-50-55-hp-C033-/252555293877?hash=item3acd77f4b5:g:sKAAAOSwmLlX5tcn&vxp=mtr



Good call Jeff


----------

